# Thiel Pocket Watch.



## MariahB (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

So, I don't know very much about watches or anythingof that sort. I have been looking at the forum all week trying to understand as much as I can. I recently was given a Thiel pocket watch. From the information I gathered it is a german world war two watch, made by the thiel brothers. I have done my research on the pocket watch, and the other pictures I have seen are a much lower quality than the watch I possess. I do not have a picture since I am at work right now but i can upload one as soon as possible. Let me tell you about it from my memory. It has blue hands (which i hear alot of them do). It has a back which opens and it says 'Anker 7 Steine' . It does not have a white face. The face is a yellow/gold colour with square designs. It is a beautiful watch in mint condition. I know very little about watches so I'm hoping one of you wonderful people can help me out ?

-Mariah.


----------



## MariahB (Nov 4, 2010)

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6749/056bu.jpg

after such a hard time uploading this FINALLY i figured it out!

let me know what you can. thanks guys


----------

